# April BMQ, Vernon, BC



## Bender.db (25 Mar 2005)

anyone here going on the BMQ course in vernon in april?


----------



## Freight_Train (25 Mar 2005)

Hoping to, you have any firm timings yet?


----------



## Bender.db (26 Mar 2005)

they said there gunna fan out information on tuesday.. so far all i know is... satrudays and sundays... 07:00hrs on saturday morning.. and we get off around dinner time on the sunday.. and we get may long weekend off.. you from B SQN? or C?


----------



## Freight_Train (26 Mar 2005)

Rangers in Kamloops. ;D


----------



## Byerly (26 Mar 2005)

Hey Freight, I was a Kamloops boy myself once.  Never a Ranger, though.

Stu


----------



## Freight_Train (26 Mar 2005)

Where did you go to high school?


----------



## Freight_Train (2 Apr 2005)

Well got loaded onto the BMQ, anyone have directions to the armoury for me?


----------

